# Is it a good decision to buy Battlefield 3 now?



## freakinghell2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi everyone. I was wondering if it would be okay to buy Battlefield 3 now? Its been 2 years since its release, but only now i've got a PC that can handle the game so - should I buy it?

Also, i have BSNL 750 plan. with terrible internet speed, i wont be able to download online (it would take me a billion years if i tried). So, im probably gonna buy physical, from Flipkart. would that be wise? or is there any other cheaper alternative?

And would my internet be able to handle it? Please help me out. and advice what would be cheapest way to get BF3. thank you.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

*No no no, BF3 is having a sale over at origin, buy it from there, for 539/- and download to PC, the sale ends feb 27.*



Buy Battlefield 3



*Hurry.*


----------



## iittopper (Feb 20, 2013)

get it from origin ! If you live in delhi , i can give you the disc so that you dont have to download huge files from origin (  18gb to be exact)


----------



## Digital Fragger (Feb 20, 2013)

anyone from hyd can do the favour of lending me the disk?  
i already have the game on origin.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bought BF 3 for 539 INR 
Origin sale!


----------



## shoebahmed (Feb 20, 2013)

Get a physical copy, it would take a LOT of time to download with your connection


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 20, 2013)

freakinghell2 said:


> Hi everyone. I was wondering if it would be okay to buy Battlefield 3 now? Its been 2 years since its release, but only now i've got a PC that can handle the game so - should I buy it?
> 
> Also, i have *BSNL 750 plan*. with terrible internet speed, i wont be able to download online (it would take me a billion years if i tried). So, im probably gonna buy physical, from Flipkart. would that be wise? or is there any other cheaper alternative?
> 
> And would my internet be able to handle it? Please help me out. and advice what would be cheapest way to get BF3. thank you.


I'm on the same plan too bro 
a week download 



shoebahmed said:


> Get a physical copy, it would take a LOT of time to download with your connection


So pay 1k extra for DVDs ?
F#$k logic


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> I'm on the same plan too bro
> a week download
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm? Same plan, I download about 4GB every day, a week? How big is this $hit?


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 20, 2013)

^haha ! will download 20 hrs a day!
My router !


----------



## theserpent (Feb 20, 2013)

Yea get it BF3 multiplayer will live for another 1-2 years


----------



## iittopper (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> Hmm? Same plan, I download about 4GB every day, a week? How big is this $hit?



around 18 gb without dlc . 27.8gb after all dlc and patches


----------



## iittopper (Feb 20, 2013)

yep ! second largest game after max payne 3 on this planet ( for pc )


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

iittopper said:


> around 18 gb without dlc . 27.8gb after all dlc and patches


*i.imgur.com/HeDEB4e.png

*Waiting for BEAM.*


----------



## freakinghell2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you @iittopper but I don't live anywhere near delhi. anyway, after a lot of thinking i think im going to order it on Flipkart. Physical disc would be better option for me, even if its almost 3 times costlier than Digital. I dont buy games often, so i think its okay.

That origin sale is what prompted me to think about buying BF3 though. 

Btw, 





> RT @GameStop Got to see Battlefield 4 today and all I can say is WOW! Thanks @EA for the sneak peek. ^CEO #BF4



Those Bf4 rumours were true after all. and this is the reason i was skeptical on still buying BF3. then i figured it would cost lot more, and i no haz so much money .. 

Anyway,you guys esp those buying BF3 now.. add me, and maybe we can squad up and play together sometime..


----------



## z3rO (Feb 22, 2013)

freakinghell2 said:


> Also, i have *BSNL 750 plan*. with terrible internet speed, i wont be able to download online (it would take me a billion years if i tried).





pratyush997 said:


> I'm on the same plan too bro
> a week download



Even I'm on the same plan and I'm going to get BF3 in this sale.. (i missed it when game4u was giving the premium edition for around ₹850)
On that plan, I'm able to download around 4.5GB per day after the FUP limit is reached.. It took me around 10hrs to download Win8 Pro using Windows Upgrade Adviser. But here is a bug  the 750 plan gives 1Mbps for the first 6GB per month.. I never switch off my modem and it generally goes on for 20-30 GB at that speed before some $hit happens (like disconnection of DSL link..) But if the modem restarts after 6GB limit is reached, the connection speed will be reduced to 0.5Mbps (64KBps). Just keep the modem from shutting down as long as you can. I plan most of my downloads in the first week.
Drop me a PM if interested in another bug to reset your FUP limit.  I've been using BSNL Broadband for much time.. 



tkin said:


> *Waiting for BEAM.*



jealous me.. 
but BEAM is in Hyd only, isn't it..?? u shifting or something.. (Location : Kolkata, India)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2013)

I hate you tkin I hate you you. You getting BEAM and I am stuck with BSNL friggin EVDO.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

piyoosh528 said:


> Even I'm on the same plan and I'm going to get BF3 in this sale.. (i missed it when game4u was giving the premium edition for around ₹850)
> On that plan, I'm able to download around 4.5GB per day after the FUP limit is reached.. It took me around 10hrs to download Win8 Pro using Windows Upgrade Adviser. But here is a bug  the 750 plan gives 1Mbps for the first 6GB per month.. I never switch off my modem and it generally goes on for 20-30 GB at that speed before some $hit happens (like disconnection of DSL link..) But if the modem restarts after 6GB limit is reached, the connection speed will be reduced to 0.5Mbps (64KBps). Just keep the modem from shutting down as long as you can. I plan most of my downloads in the first week.
> Drop me a PM if interested in another bug to reset your FUP limit.  I've been using BSNL Broadband for much time..
> 
> ...


Shifting to hyd in march, will get bombed by july 



gameranand said:


> I hate you tkin I hate you you. You getting BEAM and I am stuck with BSNL friggin EVDO.


And should I hate you for your rig?  The Cyclone is it?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 22, 2013)

Dont hate each other.

And @tkin, remember that the customer care of beam is something as terrible as sh@#t. So keep that in mind. However its better in some areas and hope you reside in one such area


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Dont hate each other.
> 
> And @tkin, remember that the customer care of beam is something as terrible as sh@#t. So keep that in mind. However its better in some areas and hope you reside in one such area


Some place called Gachibowli stadium, I'm staying near there.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> Some place called Gachibowli stadium, I'm staying near there.



don't worry their customer service excellent (it was very bad few years ago)...and the area in which you are staying, i am sure you will not face any problems

btw are you shifting in hyd for work?


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> don't worry their customer service excellent (it was very bad few years ago)...and the area in which you are staying, i am sure you will not face any problems
> 
> btw are you shifting in hyd for work?


Yeah, next month.


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 22, 2013)

is it bf3 buying thread or beam buying thread?


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> is it bf3 buying thread or beam buying thread?


I gave him the suggestion a long time back, he even made up his mind, this is not a buying thread any more, we are just talking a bit, chill, we stop here


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 22, 2013)

lol.so u bought bf3?


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> lol.so u bought bf3?


Me, no, but OP said he can't spare the bandwidth for 28GB download, so he'll buy the disc for 1.5k and then download 10GB worth of patches.

I have BSNL, 400ms pan India ping, what BF3?


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> And @tkin, remember that the customer care of beam is something as terrible as sh@#t.



Nope, its awesome.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nope, its awesome.


Fine, lets not do OT anymore, I fear a banhammer might be coming


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 22, 2013)

Err... ACT BB in Bangalore's a subsidiary of BEAM or the vice versa? I'm thinking of ACTing my BB soon. Govt-powered internet is too bad.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Err... ACT BB in Bangalore's a subsidiary of BEAM or the vice versa? I'm thinking of ACTing my BB soon. Govt-powered internet is too bad.


I think its the other way around, Beam is a subsidiary of ACT.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2013)

@freakinghell2: the cheapest I found is on origin & then ebay.in
flipkart is selling at higher price and I don't know the price in steam.
so Origin will be best place to get this one.


@others: don't go offtopic pls they will be deleted and u will get infractions


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2013)

Talking about internet speeds on a multiplayer based game thread is offtopic...oh yeah


----------



## z3rO (Feb 23, 2013)

dont know about OP but i got it for ₹539 on origin..


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

piyoosh528 said:


> dont know about OP but i got it for ₹539 on origin..


Everyone's doing that


----------



## Thunder (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Everyone's doing that



Wait is that the premium edition or just the standard?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Wait is that the premium edition or just the standard?


Standard is 1.5k, premium I think should be about 2.5k(check origin to verify).


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2013)

I am not buying this game because I can't play online.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I am not buying this game because I can't play online.


Join the club


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Join the club



Yes but your condition is going to improve but mine will be persistence for 2 years or more.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2013)

BF3 multi player consumes 35-40MB per hour, so if you get 3G signal in your place, test the pings with mobile data plans, if the ping is steady, go for BF3 

I play it on tata docomo 3G, tat & airtel give me steady pings - tata=150, airtel = 90. 
(place=b'lore)


----------



## icebags (Feb 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yes but your condition is going to improve but mine will be persistence for 2 years or more.


we need more bf3-ers in india, how come we don't even have any indian server . u ppl should really encourage ur friend gamers to take on bf3 online now when this offer is on.

and yes, it will live on crowdily for another 2-3 years, may be even after that. just because some older battlefields are still having some good playerbase.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2013)

icebags said:


> we need more bf3-ers in india, how come we don't even have any indian server . u ppl should really encourage ur friend gamers to take on bf3 online now when this offer is on.
> 
> and yes, it will live on crowdily for another 2-3 years, may be even after that. just because some older battlefields are still having some good playerbase.



I can easily find around 7-10 asian servers with an average ping of 50-70.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I can easily find around 7-10 asian servers with an average ping of 50-70.


Let me guess, BEAM?


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Let me guess, BEAM?



Yeah


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2013)

icebags said:


> we need more bf3-ers in india, how come we don't even have any indian server . u ppl should really encourage ur friend gamers to take on bf3 online now when this offer is on.
> 
> and yes, it will live on crowdily for another 2-3 years, may be even after that. just because some older battlefields are still having some good playerbase.



Yeah but for encouraging and all I should be play in online but I can't.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah but for encouraging and all I should be play in online but I can't.


This is India, in 2020 we'll have 2MbPs unlimited, finally, the world will move to GbPs though.


----------



## icebags (Feb 23, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I can easily find around 7-10 asian servers with an average ping of 50-70.



it's a prestige issue.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 24, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeah



Darn, is that ISP like something from South Korea? Awesome is what it is.


----------



## funskar (Feb 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> This is India, in 2020 we'll have 2MbPs unlimited, finally, the world will move to GbPs though.



No re..
Sibbal told 2mbps in 2015 & then 4mbps in 2020


----------



## sam142000 (Feb 24, 2013)

Bought BF3 from origin yesterday. Origin ID sam142000
But how the hell do I play it online? There's no multiplayer/online option inside the game menu.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2013)

funskar said:


> No re..
> Sibbal told 2mbps in 2015 & then 4mbps in 2020


Actually I have to tell you “no re“
tkin is correct here. 


sam142000 said:


> Bought BF3 from origin yesterday. Origin ID sam142000
> But how the hell do I play it online? There's no multiplayer/online option inside the game menu.


Play more of SP first or prepare to be PWNED.
Anyways join servers from here *battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/


----------



## sam142000 (Feb 24, 2013)

funskar said:


> No re..
> Sibbal told 2mbps in 2015 & then 4mbps in 2020



I have 4mbps now....wid 175gb limit


----------



## sam142000 (Feb 24, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Play more of SP first or prepare to be PWNED.
> Anyways join servers from here *battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/



I have played almost all CODs at hard level and have a lot of experience in playing COD4 online. You still think I need to play SP first?


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 24, 2013)

^ where do you live?


----------



## sam142000 (Feb 24, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ where do you live?


I've already mentioned. Gurgaon.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

funskar said:


> No re..
> Sibbal told 2mbps in 2015 & then 4mbps in 2020


He didn't tell the price did he? 

With the new telecom policy in effect the telecom operators are losing revenues on telephony, where do you think they'll recuperate the costs from?



sam142000 said:


> I have played almost all CODs at hard level and have a lot of experience in playing COD4 online. You still think I need to play SP first?


No, but just play SP once, its a few hours long, get to know the movements, techniques, weapon physics.


----------



## icebags (Feb 24, 2013)

yah play the single player first. then in battlelog look for servers with <200ms (<100 is better) pings. for this select singapore/ australia/ japan servers in the location checkbox.

bf3 has lots of weapon choices, hopefully some will be there that u will soon feel confident to run with.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 24, 2013)

Only buy if you got Really good internet connetion

Ps- I got refund 
can't download 26 gig


----------



## sync_nine (Feb 24, 2013)

I have been playing Bf3 since the beta...and trust me it gets boring really quickly.
Lately i have been playing only Bad company 2 and that game is still more interesting and feels a lot more smoother than Bf3.


----------



## freakinghell2 (Feb 25, 2013)

I got the game (from Flipkart). Just installed it, but now it's updating through Origin and update is about 6.8 gb. the only reason i bought the physical disc was because i didnt want to download anything. what can i do now?


----------



## iittopper (Feb 25, 2013)

you cant do anything ! you will need to update the game to play mp and coop . till then enjoy single player


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 26, 2013)

Its too late to buy BF3 now - 

1) All the players of BF3 might have capped thier lvls already.
2) Newbies (unless you have played enough BF BC2 to have some experience dealing with it) in BF games are always on the harsher side of the gameplay untill you lvl up and find your feet. Its tough initially though.
3) Map awareness on BF3/BC2 leaves it too much to lose for a new player.

I am not trying to discourage you, but am trying to give you a headsup before joining in the club of BF multiplayers


----------



## RCuber (Feb 26, 2013)

Actually we are seeing lot of new guys in the servers, so people are still buying BF3, not only in India but other parts of the world. I will stop playing BF3 after reaching LVL 100 with master dogtags for all primary weapons.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 26, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Actually we are seeing lot of new guys in the servers, so people are still buying BF3, not only in India but other parts of the world. *I will stop playing BF3 after reaching LVL 100 with master dogtags for all primary weapons*.



which will take atleast 6 month i guess ! . Anyways there are lots of server which are avilable for noobs , so they can practice there . Also single player and coop will be a good start to get some taste of mp .


----------



## freakinghell2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Though I haven't played BC2 but i've played BF2 and BFP4F extensively, and even MOH Warfighter SP so I think i'll be fine. have watched ton of BF3 gameplay videos so know the maps a bit. anyway, update'ing is 50% complete, just 14 more hours to go 

btw how do i play SP while updating? the window has two options Play Now and Cancel.. if i click PN will everything i dl'ed till now vanish? didn't want to take risk so i left it the way it was..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 26, 2013)

iittopper said:


> which will take atleast 6 month i guess ! . Anyways there are lots of server which are avilable for noobs , so they can practice there . Also single player and coop will be a good start to get some taste of mp .



BTW single player will not give you any experience to taste the multiplayer. They are 2 different entities when it comes to FPS.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 26, 2013)

iittopper said:


> yep ! second largest game after max payne 3 on this planet ( for pc )



 *i.imgur.com/HeDEB4e.png
Sims 3 complete edition
56 GB


----------



## iittopper (Feb 26, 2013)

^^ After end game dlc and some patches , bf3 size will be more than max payne 3 , so still its on second after sims 3


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2013)

What would be the size finally ??


----------



## iittopper (Feb 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> What would be the size finally ??


no idea ! but as dlc released till now are around 4 gb , game will be around 32 gb i guess


----------



## freakinghell2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Update is complete.. game is running fine. Did campaign for about 2 hours, now playing multiplayer. Server browser looks bit messed up, doesnt show the ping.. how do i choose which server is best suited? anyway, thanks for all the advices..


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 27, 2013)

install batllelog plus plugin, it has option to search server using ping filter.


----------

